# EOS-M and EF-S 60mm Macro ...



## Sella174 (Sep 26, 2014)

I need a camera and macro lens for the copy-stand. I already have the EF-S 60mm macro lens. Seeing as the EOS-M is rather cheap and can be extended with MagicLantern, it is an option.

Does anyone know how the EOS-M, using the EF-M to EF adapter, works with the EF-S 60mm macro lens?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 26, 2014)

What do you mean by 'how it works'? 

It's compatible, as are all EF and EF-S lenses. You attach the lens to the EF Mount Adapter, you attach the adapter to the EOS M. Turn it on, take pictures.


----------



## Sella174 (Sep 26, 2014)

One never knows ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 26, 2014)

Fair enough. 

The adapter has a (removeable) tripod foot which would likely be a better mounting option than the tripod socket on the M. Not sure if you need a plate to adapt to your copy stand, but FYI the mount foot on the adapter is a video-type foot (1/4"-20 socket with a hole in front for the anti-rotation pin).


----------



## Sella174 (Sep 26, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> The adapter has a (removeable) tripod foot which would likely be a better mounting option than the tripod socket on the M.



Even better.


----------

